# What breeds are these?



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I received 5 chicks from an elderly gentleman the other day. He didn't know exactly what breeds they were but he was certain that they are bantams. I've searched and searched and can't figure it out. Any ideas? I have 3 that are white with a few grey feathers here and there and I have 2 that are black white mostly on their necks.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Also, any idea on how old they could be? I'm guessing about 4-5 weeks old?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The little black one looks like a Black Australorp to me. Are you ready for boys? The combs are pretty big/pink for 5-6ish weeks (that's how old I think they are).


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I was thinking that maybe the black ones could be australorps as well. It looks like I might have two or three boys.. I hope not, but if so, that's okay too.  Could the white one also be an australorp?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

What color are the white ones legs? Austrolorpes are all black or pure white I believe, if that gray goes away she may be one.but her legs are supposed to be slate blue, I think.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a book with some different breeds, but it says that Australorps come in black and no other color is listed.

The white one is tough, there are so many different white chickens that you may have to wait until a comb and body type are more apparent. 

In my first flock I had two (what I thought) buff orpingtons. I could never figure out why they were shaped differently, and one had pale legs and the other deep yellow. Until I bought that book and saw that Rocks also come in Buff. I had one Buff Rock and one Buff Orpington. I didn't put it together until they were matured.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> What color are the white ones legs? Austrolorpes are all black or pure white I believe, if that gray goes away she may be one.but her legs are supposed to be slate blue, I think.


Their feet are a grayish color. The black chicks feet are all black. :/


----------



## MuvvaHen (May 28, 2013)

That black one is the same as my australorps who are 4-5 weeks old. Although I'm not sure our combs are as pronounced.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I have two 5 week Austrolorpes that look just like the black one, smaller combs though. The white one still has me stumped.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I'm almost positive the black ones are australorp. They have the same markings at least. I think the one pictured is a rooster as the other one doesn't even to seem to have a comb at all. I guess I'll have to wait for the white ones to grow more. They are a mystery to me as well.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

The WHITE one is a dove.

( _just kidding. _)
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *Old Men like to tease...by saying things like that.  ...and we usually "Get-away-with-it." _USUALLY_.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> The WHITE one is a dove.
> 
> ( just kidding. )
> Ha-Ha !!!
> ...


Oh my gosh! You are an ornery one!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Will someone please give me their take on these two Austrolorpe babies?


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

On their genders? They look like hens to me.. very adorable as well!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

The white one may be a tetra tint?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Thanks aacre! My fingers are crossed!


----------

